# Ryan and Gardy



## Norm70 (Aug 26, 2005)

I was just on espn. com they had a poll on the twins board about terry ryan's ability as a GM and something like 40% thought he wasn't doing a good job.

Now that site was locking up on me so i came over here to vent. What are these people thinking? You have to be kidding me! Do you guys rember 6 years ago when we were basically the royals of '06? I rember was '96? We were 10 games out of the wild card with 2 months to go! I thought that was wonderful! Geez some people take winning for granted. Anyway thanx for letting me vent
:beer:


----------



## 870 XPRS (Mar 12, 2003)

I hear ya cluckin


----------



## Shu (Oct 21, 2003)

Considering their budget, they are all-stars the last 5 years or so. Their farm system has also over-achieved.


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

ESPN equals Red Sox and Yankees.....there aren't any other major league baseball teams. uke:


----------



## Norm70 (Aug 26, 2005)

Yes you have point. I do think they have fallen in love with Lirano. Does anyone else agree?


----------

